# Telfair 3000 acres



## Wallhanger (Jan 22, 2014)

New pics added from past season, page two. Need one, maybe two members for 2015/16


Established club on Ocmulgee river with campsite. 15 plus food plots, numerous club stands, trophy guidelines. Surrounded by like minded clubs. 15 members at 2800.00, year round access. Deer, hogs and turkey. PM for contact info and rules. Clubhouse and campsite are privately owned but on/adjacent to hunting lease. 150.00 fee to defray/split electricity and ice. Please send email address for response.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Jan 22, 2014)

Those are some nice bucks Lon.  Maybe I'll have the money next year to help you manage the heard.


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd like that. Lets fish, regardless. When the cobs get to running, I'll be calling you.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds good to me.  It's fishing season from now till August for me.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 23, 2014)

How many openings?

Family/Guest policy?

Room at camp for another trailer?


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 23, 2014)

If I missed anyone, please send another pm. Thanks


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 23, 2014)

Private areas or pin in? I imagine you got pretty good creekbottoms and hardwoods?


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 23, 2014)

No private areas


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks wallhanger let me know when your ready to show club!


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 23, 2014)

State Line Turf and rance56, I'm unable to respond via pm; send via pm email addresses for response.


----------



## gap195 (Jan 26, 2014)

please email me at gap195@yahoo.com if you have any openings looking for 2 .


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 26, 2014)

gap195 said:


> please email me at gap195@yahoo.com if you have any openings looking for 2 .



email sent


----------



## cav268 (Jan 26, 2014)

PM sent...please email me at cav268@gmail.com


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 27, 2014)

No creekbottoms?


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 27, 2014)

yes, we have creekbottoms


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jan 27, 2014)

Does membership include spouse?


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 27, 2014)

Membership is one set of tags.


----------



## Wallhanger (Jan 30, 2014)

If you've been following this thread, a date has been set up to view the club. If I haven't sent you a message, please send me a pm for info.


----------



## Sundays Money (Jan 30, 2014)

Pm/email sent


----------



## Wallhanger (Feb 15, 2014)

Need two more.


----------



## Swampwalkr (Feb 16, 2014)

How many members turkey hunt?


----------



## Swampwalkr (Feb 18, 2014)

My name is matt interested my email is pignato.matt@gmail.com thanks


----------



## Wallhanger (Feb 21, 2014)

Missed your post, I'll send some info Sunday. Lon


----------



## dprince (Mar 1, 2014)

*Hunting club*

View attachment 771959

View attachment 771960

View attachment 771961

View attachment 771962

View attachment 771963

View attachment 771964

View attachment 771965

View attachment 771966

View attachment 771967

View attachment 771968

View attachment 771969

View attachment 771970

View attachment 771971

View attachment 771972

View attachment 771973

View attachment 771974

View attachment 771975

View attachment 771976[/QUOTE]

Please contact me with more information thanks 4785380205


----------



## Wallhanger (Mar 5, 2014)

Send me an email address and I'll send some info.


----------



## Wallhanger (Mar 9, 2014)

One spot left.


----------



## HMCS (Mar 12, 2014)

*Interested in club*

Please email me at james.muesing@navy.mil or call 904-625-0208. Fellow Duval brother.


----------



## Wallhanger (Mar 12, 2014)

email sent to HMCS


----------



## Wallhanger (Mar 31, 2014)

Bump. Still looking for one.


----------



## EdWalton (Mar 31, 2014)

How far is the club from Albany, GA?


----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 1, 2014)

EdWalton said:


> How far is the club from Albany, GA?



Bout an hour forty five


----------



## EdWalton (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank You Wallhanger.


----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 23, 2014)

Burp; I mean bump.


----------



## Ian11175 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wallhanger, I would like to get a little more info on your club. Fellow Jax hunter....my lease in Macon Co was cut during the rut so I'm searching. Iwatson@jacroson.com thank you


----------



## Wallhanger (May 18, 2014)

Burp


----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 6, 2015)

Bump. Need 1 maybe 2 for 2015/2016


----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 12, 2015)

ttt


----------



## chrisw1073 (Apr 12, 2015)

This is a good group of guys, and the area is known for big bucks.  I hunt just down the road from this club and join them for get togethers from time to time.  Oh, and don't forget, the largest buck ever taken in Georgia was killed within just a few miles of this property.


----------



## baderhold (Apr 12, 2015)

I would like some additional info. I own a place in Jacksonville and looking for some additional land to hunt
Baderhold@aderholdroofing.com
Thanks


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2015)

How far is it from Gainesville Fl do you think? Thanks


----------



## aroberts (Apr 13, 2015)

It's about 2 hours and 45 minutes.  I am a member of the club and I live in gainesville fl.  This is a great club and the property holds some really good bucks.


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2015)

I gonna try to find a small pc of land first but if it doesn't work out and they need someone I'll defiantly join. Thanks


----------



## ffdenicourt (Apr 20, 2015)

ffdenicourt@yahoo.com


----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 25, 2015)

Had a member back out. Looking for one again.


----------



## Wallhanger (May 4, 2015)

Full


----------

